# HID issues



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I got mine from www.ultrabrightlights.com Mine is the Provision kit and is very high in quality!! I mounted the ballasts next to the battery on the driver side and on the pass side the kit comes with some mounting brackets and I found a bolt right around where the bulb goes and mounted it right there.. No I have not had a problem like this (knock on wood) I had to get the harness also and the pass headlight is not even hooked up to the factory plug it is all run from the driver side and uses the harness to get its power.. Hope this helps..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I mounted the ballasts next to the battery on the driver side and on the pass side the kit comes with some mounting brackets and I found a bolt right around where the bulb goes and mounted it right there..


The kit I got came with a mounting bracket, but there was no reasonable place (that I could see) to mount it? Do you think you can take a picture and post it? I'm going to try to get a refund on these lights. If I do, I am going to look into the link that you posted. You got the VisionPRO kit? Just to clarify


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

crauls1010 said:


> The kit I got came with a mounting bracket, but there was no reasonable place (that I could see) to mount it? Do you think you can take a picture and post it? I'm going to try to get a refund on these lights. If I do, I am going to look into the link that you posted. You got the VisionPRO kit? Just to clarify


Yea they are based out of Fl. Yes my kit is the VisionPro.. I would have gotten the McCulloch kit as I have had that kit on a previous car, but they told me that they stopped making them so who knows.. It took 3-4 days I believe for the lights to get here (Fl to Oklahoma).. It comes with instructions that you can actually read not just small grainy pictures.. I bought 2 kits when I placed my order one for my car and one for my girlfriends.. We both got the 25k bulbs.. They look great in her car because she has projectors, that bright of light didn't look good in my car and it was hard to see.. I got some different bulbs (3k yellow) and they are amazing.. I liked the service that I got from Ultra Bright Lights that I bought a 3rd kit from them for my fogs.. Give me a min I will go take pics..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

crauls1010 said:


> I got it from HID Extra | HID Kits | Premier Performance Lighting


Think about it.. $59.99 for what they call a "quality" kit.. Good things aren't cheap, and cheap things aren't good.. It goes to show you that what you pay for when buying stuff online you get what you pay for..


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Think about it.. $59.99 for what they call a "quality" kit.. Good things aren't cheap, and cheap things aren't good.. It goes to show you that what you pay for when buying stuff online you get what you pay for..


I actually paid $92 for a kit that would allow me to have high beams as well. Which is why I'm pissed that they're giving me so much trouble lol


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

This has been my life for the past month or more... I've had nothing but bad luck with this car. My boyfriend said that he has heard of people using capacitors to fix this problem. I'm going to give the lights one last chance. If it doesn't work, I'm going to get a refund (hopefully). 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

When you order them its going to ask you if you need the harness a d yes you do the instructions will explain how to install and hook it all up.. Took me all of about 20 min to do mine.. Shoot me a message if you need some help..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

crauls1010 said:


> I actually paid $92 for a kit that would allow me to have high beams as well. Which is why I'm pissed that they're giving me so much trouble lol


There is no right way to install something that wasn't meant for this car. They're giving you trouble because the DRLs are a PWM signal and the headlights are on horribly thin wire. With the stock headlights, there is a 0.50V drop to the passenger bulb and a 0.15V drop to the driver bulb. That's pretty significant. Ballasts require a lot of current for the initial firing and the wiring simply doesn't have that capacity. 

Of course, you could always follow my headlight wiring upgrade thread and throw some Philips Xtreme Power bulbs in there and actually see much farther than you ever did with an HID kit. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

I went with Theretrofitsource.com and added a relay kit and a capacitor to the mix to compensate for the DRL - running 4 months now trouble free. Then again I also have projector headlights. I would expect the same though if I got the Bixenon made for the factory headlight - just a little different set up. Driver side ballast is bolted near batttery (extra space ) and the passenger side is really just chilling as I couldn't think of a really good place for mounting. The relays and capacitors will help protect the ballasts with the DRL frequncey of power to the headlight. My set was alittle costly (around 150.00) But I wanted as close to OEM lighting as I could get with aftermarket. (Retrofitters swear by that company)

Overall I have to say I am happier and more impressed with my headlight swap w/ HID's then I am with my BMW style tailights (the non plug n play Chinese ones that look like the 7 series NOT the ones sold here through CarID made for NA vehicles)


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Of course, you could always follow my headlight wiring upgrade thread and throw some Philips Xtreme Power bulbs in there and actually see much farther than you ever did with an HID kit.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Could you post the link to that thread?


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Of course, I couldn't get a refund, so I have to keep the lights. 

For a few weeks now, I have been running the kit with a capacitor on the low beam and haven't had an issue yet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, hoping that the lights stay on. If not, these HID's were a waste of $100.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Hid issues*



crauls1010 said:


> This has been my life for the past month or more... I've had nothing but bad luck with this car. My boyfriend said that he has heard of people using capacitors to fix this problem. I'm going to give the lights one last chance. If it doesn't work, I'm going to get a refund (hopefully).
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Reach out to hidexra support people I ordered a kit from them and I had an issues also. Mine both worked and were ok for a few days sent them an email and they send me the capacitor kit and the relay kit and a new ballast free. Now all is ok and working break before you spend more give them a shot to make it right I had excellent customer service with them! Good luck! let me know how you make out


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

nike12000 said:


> Mine both worked and were ok for a few days sent them an email and they send me the capacitor kit and the relay kit and a new ballast free.


I have been communicating with them for a while now and have gotten anything I asked for. Ballasts, harness, bulbs... Lots of bulbs. I had been going through bulbs like crazy.


----------

